
General Theory of Reactivity (2016) - johnsonjo
https://github.com/kriskowal/gtor
======
johnsonjo
Here's a link to a gitbook if you want a pdf quickly as it is quite long
[https://www.gitbook.com/book/kriskowal/gtor/details](https://www.gitbook.com/book/kriskowal/gtor/details).

